# Should I buy this tortoise?



## TinyTheTortoise (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi i've been looking for a hermanns hatchling and i've found the best one, but after about 1 month messing around with certificates not being valid and having to wait more and more the certificates are through but i'm not aloud to go and pick this tortoise up the seller wants to come to my house. After reading multiple threads it says pick the healthiest tortoise and the seller has 40 to sell and if she's only bringing ten she might be getting rid of the runts. what should i do?


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 27, 2012)

She might want to come to see if you have a proper set up. If I was in her shoes I probably would be a neurotic paranoid wreck about who was getting my "babies". If your too worried just tell her you'd prefer a larger hatchling, and get her to bring a couple of each size. Then you can see the differences.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 27, 2012)

Most breeders dont want people coming to their house due to the fact that they dont want their tortoises stolen from them. If she is somewhat reputable I would not worry and if the hatchlings do not look healthy you can simply not buy one. I can understand her not bringing 40 because that is quite the load to carry.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Sep 27, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Most breeders dont want people coming to their house due to the fact that they dont want their tortoises stolen from them. If she is somewhat reputable I would not worry and if the hatchlings do not look healthy you can simply not buy one. I can understand her not bringing 40 because that is quite the load to carry.



Agree 100%. I always meet people for pickups, never at my house. I bring a few to choose from but never 40, that'd be a huge pain.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you see pictures, so you could narrow down your choices from the 40 to the ten she wants to bring? Do you have any problem with her coming to your place? If so, pick a meet up location.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> *Most breeders dont want people coming to their house due to the fact that they dont want their tortoises stolen from them. If she is somewhat reputable I would not worry and if the hatchlings do not look healthy you can simply not buy one. I can understand her not bringing 40 because that is quite the load *



 *Fantastic response!*



Arizona Sulcata said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > *Most breeders dont want people coming to their house due to the fact that they dont want their tortoises stolen from them. If she is somewhat reputable I would not worry and if the hatchlings do not look healthy you can simply not buy one. I can understand her not bringing 40 because that is quite the load to carry.*
> ...



 *Most of the time we meet our brokers and most of our regular private customers at the local Super Target. This is within one mile from our home, minimizes the stress on the hatchlings, and the entire parking lot has active functional surveillance cameras in place. If they have not selected the hatchling(s) by e-mail pictures i might bring a couple for them to pick from. Always have a level headed friend or some one you trust with you as a witness!*


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 29, 2012)

Great advice so far!


----------

